# First Wax



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Got my iron, wax, base cleaner, and scraper in the mail today. So... Like any self-respecting nut I skipped the gym and spent a couple hours playing with my new board.

I used base cleaner and a scotchbrite pad to get it nice and clean, wiped it off with a couple paper towels and waxed that bitch. I didn't have any smoking or anything, but some of the wax turned kind of dark grayish and was smearing a little funny so I turned my iron down and hot scraped it to make sure I didn't leave any burnt wax behind. I then waxed it again because I hot scraped. :dunno:

Some of the wax got a little dark again, but only on the one end which happens to be black. The base is extruded but die cut different colors I believe. Meh, anyway it looked like maybe it was picking up some color from the black part of the base. In any event I scraped the shit out of it, buffed it with a another scotchbrite pad (one with no cleaner on it duh) and then brushed it out. I did a pretty good job if I do say so myself (I have no frame of reference, but it looks way better than it did new ).

So, even in my n00bness I can tell there is a huge difference between a factory shit wax job and a (decent) hot wax... :cheeky4:

In any event, it was all Zen and shit and I actually enjoyed it. Accept for the cleaning up all the fucking wax part anyway.

I also know what a dry base looks like now. The Kuu citrus cleaner shit took all the factory wax off really slick like and the base was all white and dry looking.

I'm not sure why anyone would read this, but hey whatever... Guess if you got this far you deserve a cookie.

[The above statement does not in fact constitute the offer of said "cookie".]

OD


----------



## blz1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Gj. Now wax it again Daniel san


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

OldDog said:


> In any event, it was all Zen and shit and I actually enjoyed it.


This is why I wax my board. Sometimes it's just nice to have some time alone in the garage with my baby.


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

OldDog said:


> and then I waxed that bitch.


Line of the morning for me!

Well done sir. Keep waxing that ass!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Waxing is my favorite ritual. A beer and a J for company, the evening before a pow day...checking the temps to decide the right wax, waiting for the coat to cool, scraping and brushing...and sometime corking too! Clean the edges, put bindings back on, finish the beer, and clean up. 

Hint: a open paper bag at the end of the board and a large wall brush help contain the mess, clean as you go so you don't step on the scraped wax.


----------



## rider89 (Jan 27, 2012)

I always say I am going to wax my own but I always wimp out and get to scared I'm going to mess my board up....how hard is it? lol


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

Rider89,

Snowof and others have posted AMAZING guides to waxing your board. Just as long as you have the right tools for the job, everything should be fine. Your waxing your board, not doing baby brain surgery. Your board can handle it... Just as long as you use the right iron temp, should be no problems. If you aren't sure what you are doing, or you think are fucking it up, ask for help here or at your local board shop (REAL Board shop, not zumiez or those other mall stores)

Just do it bro!


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Dude it is stupid easy... Granted I spent enough dough getting all setup to pay someone else to do it like 8 times. However, I also have 2 lbs of wax and with that I can probably wax my board 50+ times.

Like you've already been told, there are plenty of vids on YouTube, check it out. I just watched the Art of Flight (cool vid) and TRice waxed a board in the opening scene. Dude is one of the top pros in the world and he was using a clothes iron.  I would go that way if I had it to do again. My Toko is nice, but not really necessary.

Don't over think it. Just don't let the wax smoke and don't let the iron sit in one place. Keep it moving and it's all good. Oh, and when you think you are done scraping, scrape some more... :cheeky4:



rider89 said:


> I always say I am going to wax my own but I always wimp out and get to scared I'm going to mess my board up....how hard is it? lol


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Waxing is my favorite ritual. A beer and a J for company...


Shit, I knew I forgot something!... 

As far as cleanup, I just scraped directly into the garbage can and used a dust pan brush to clean off my work bench in the garage and then swept the floor. I did step on a bit, but oh well.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

OldDog said:


> Shit, I knew I forgot something!...
> 
> As far as cleanup, I just scraped directly into the garbage can and used a dust pan brush to clean off my work bench in the garage and then swept the floor. I did step on a bit, but oh well.



(After cleaning)
Wax, wait, reheat, spread better, wait.
Scrape, collect, scrape more, clean edges, scrape again with old credit card. (depending on conditions, on colder days I leave quite a few on.
Brillo-pad-it or brush it, Cork it if you like, I do only on powder.
Bindings back on, board in the car...set alarm at 4:20 AM
Enjoy.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome to the Brotherhood.

Next thing you know, you'll start noticing all those park rats with bases that have not been waxed since they left the factory and judging them negatively on the ashy-whiteness of their dry bases. 

I don't know what it is about waxing/tuning your own snowboard but it is so ritualistic to me now. Of course what I look forward to most of all is getting out riding but I sure do enjoy those hours in my basement or in my friends garage waxing boards over cold beers.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

MeanJoe said:


> Welcome to the Brotherhood.
> 
> Next thing you know, you'll start noticing all those park rats with bases that have not been waxed since they left the factory and judging them negatively on the ashy-whiteness of their dry bases.
> 
> I don't know what it is about waxing/tuning your own snowboard but it is so ritualistic to me now. Of course what I look forward to most of all is getting out riding but I sure do enjoy those hours in my basement or in my friends garage waxing boards over cold beers.


I just can't resist an excuse to go to the "no-maam" room.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Waxing is my favorite ritual. A beer and a J for company, the evening before a pow day...checking the temps to decide the right wax, waiting for the coat to cool, scraping and brushing....


Same here! Even if waxing does nothing, I'd still do it. Short of actually riding, that shop time is the best! As soon as I plug the iron in to warm up, I stop thinking about work, bills, various hassles, etc.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Bones said:


> Same here! Even if waxing does nothing, I'd still do it. Short of actually riding, that shop time is the best! As soon as I plug the iron in to warm up, I stop thinking about work, bills, various hassles, etc.


Du....
I have 2 boards to wax now. I'm going to need more beer! 
But yes, great way to scrape the problems away...it's relaxing. Then you do the edges.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> While many people do it, removing the bindings is not necessary. To each their own and that is cool, but don`t think this is a must do thing....:thumbsup:


I never remove my bindings, but I do notice the wax tends to pool in that area.


----------



## rider89 (Jan 27, 2012)

OldDog said:


> Dude it is stupid easy... Granted I spent enough dough getting all setup to pay someone else to do it like 8 times. However, I also have 2 lbs of wax and with that I can probably wax my board 50+ times.
> 
> Like you've already been told, there are plenty of vids on YouTube, check it out. I just watched the Art of Flight (cool vid) and TRice waxed a board in the opening scene. Dude is one of the top pros in the world and he was using a clothes iron.  I would go that way if I had it to do again. My Toko is nice, but not really necessary.
> 
> Don't over think it. Just don't let the wax smoke and don't let the iron sit in one place. Keep it moving and it's all good. Oh, and when you think you are done scraping, scrape some more... :cheeky4:


Awesome, I've watched art of flight probably 40 times haha, and I totally remember that scene. I think I am going to order the supplies and give'er a try! thanks guys, this thread just changed my season!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> While many people do it, removing the bindings is not necessary. To each their own and that is cool, but don`t think this is a must do thing....:thumbsup:



True...I just handle the board better without, and I do change angles too depending on conditions, but that means also I need new screws more often.

I also started to cover with Dtape the screw holes left exposed by the bindings. I had some infiltration of water last season on the Arbor.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm with the people who said waxing is not important. I do it, but really I can't tell a difference on the snow.


----------



## Truckguy05 (Oct 16, 2012)

Tech420 said:


> I never remove my bindings, but I do notice the wax tends to pool in that area.


You don't need to remove your bindings, but if you see pooling like that just try loosening them. It should help.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> I just can't resist an excuse to go to the "no-maam" room.


Are you another member of the National Organization of Men Against Amazonian Masterhood? Somewhere Al is smiling...












Snowolf said:


> While many people do it, removing the bindings is not necessary. To each their own and that is cool, but don`t think this is a must do thing....:thumbsup:


Yeah I don't remove them. I install my bindings once, get the angles right, retorque the screws after a couple days on it, then check a couple times a season.

And as for the dollar value, I use an old iron I stole from my mother back in the day, I buy wax by the brick every 10 years or so, and I'm still using the same scraper, brush, edgers, etc. that I bought about 15 years ago. Apart from the enjoyment of working on my own board, I'm also saving retarded amounts of money every year... On the other hand I also work on my own car, house, electronics, etc. etc. etc. Only you care about your own stuff...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Are you another member of the National Organization of Men Against Amazonian Masterhood? Somewhere Al is smiling...


Nothing is more sacred than a no-maam room for a kept man. I have to constantly move and hide mine like a safehouse, changing locations and passwords, otherwise she'll be onto us!


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

Truckguy05 said:


> You don't need to remove your bindings, but if you see pooling like that just try loosening them. It should help.


One benefit of the ICS channel on Burton boards: on my CX & Barracuda the bindings don't pull the base up and the wax scrapes off evenly with the bindings on.

Either way, I enjoy the ritual. Even waxing and tuning the edges of my GF's skiis.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

qwezxc12 said:


> One benefit of the ICS channel on Burton boards: on my CX & Barracuda the bindings don't pull the base up and the wax scrapes off evenly with the bindings on.
> 
> Either way, I enjoy the ritual. Even waxing and tuning the edges of my GF's skiis.


I have a 12 Burton Hero with the ICS.


----------



## Truckguy05 (Oct 16, 2012)

qwezxc12 said:


> One benefit of the ICS channel on Burton boards: on my CX & Barracuda the bindings don't pull the base up and the wax scrapes off evenly with the bindings on.
> 
> Either way, I enjoy the ritual. Even waxing and tuning the edges of my GF's skiis.


I have a 2012 whammy bar with the channel as well. I love the system. It's so easy to work with and the board feel is amazing! I'm running with 2012 malavita bindings and ambush boots.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

I noticed a little extra wax where the inserts sucked up the base a little, but I just buffed it with a scotchbrite and brushed it out. No big deal. :dunno:



Tech420 said:


> I never remove my bindings, but I do notice the wax tends to pool in that area.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

OldDog said:


> I noticed a little extra wax where the inserts sucked up the base a little, but I just buffed it with a scotchbrite and brushed it out. No big deal. :dunno:


That's exactly what I do :thumbsup:


----------

